# NRW DUisburg Seminar Beginn



## deckel15 (7. August 2009)

hallo ich hab ne anmeldung zum lehrgang abgeschickt ja und hab dann auch nen brief bekommen drins steht das bei jugendlichen die erziehungsberechtigten da sein müssen. warum den eigentlich? da ich 15 bin
kann da auch mein opa mit mir hin weil meine erziehungsberichtigten zu diesem termin arbeiten müssen ^^ 
warum sollen die den dahin?
würde mich um antworten freuen 
MFG


----------



## Borg (7. August 2009)

*AW: NRW DUisburg Seminar Beginn*

Hallo deckel15,

Deinem anderen Post entnehme ich, dass es sich um eine Abendveranstaltung handelt. Kann mir also vorstellen, dass es was mit dem Jugenschutzgesetz zu tun hat, je nachdem, wie lange das geht. Kann auch daran liegen, dass Du vor Ort noch Lernmaterial kaufen musst und mit 15 nur im Rahmen des s. g. "Taschengeldparagraphen" geschäftsfähig bist. Am Besten fragst Du mal beim Veranstalter nach. Das ist das Einfachste .

Ja, Du kannst mit deinem Opa dahin, aber soweit ich weiss, würde eine Vollmacht Deiner Eltern benötigen, dass er in deren Vertretung Dein Erziehungsberechtigter ist. Glaube aber nicht, dass die das so pingelig nehmen.

Daher: Einfach mal beim Veranstalter nachfragen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## deckel15 (7. August 2009)

*AW: NRW DUisburg Seminar Beginn*



Borg schrieb:


> Hallo deckel15,
> 
> Deinem anderen Post entnehme ich, dass es sich um eine Abendveranstaltung handelt. Kann mir also vorstellen, dass es was mit dem Jugenschutzgesetz zu tun hat, je nachdem, wie lange das geht. Kann auch daran liegen, dass Du vor Ort noch Lernmaterial kaufen musst und mit 15 nur im Rahmen des s. g. "Taschengeldparagraphen" geschäftsfähig bist. Am Besten fragst Du mal beim Veranstalter nach. Das ist das Einfachste .
> 
> ...


----------



## Borg (7. August 2009)

*AW: NRW DUisburg Seminar Beginn*

Also als ich in Deinem Alter war (Gott, ist das lange her  ), hatte ich mal eine ähnliche Situation.

Deine Erziehungsberechtigten sind Deine Eltern. Dein Opa in dem Fall kann die Erziehungsberechtigung von Deinen Eltern übertragen bekommen. Normalerweise wird darum kein Punk veranstaltet und Du gehst einfach mit Deinem Opa hin und fertig. Sollte da ein extrem pingeliger Mensch sein, was ich bei nem Angelkurs jetzt nicht annehme, kann es sein, dass er von Deinem Opa eine Vollmacht über die Erziehungsberechtigung, ausgestellt von Deinen Eltern, sehen will. Wie gesagt, ich glaube, dass ist aber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen....da wird keiner was sagen. Dennoch ist es aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nicht verkehrt, gegen jede Situation gewappnet zu sein.

Also, entweder dort mal nachfragen oder einfach nur mit Deinem Opa hingehen und fertig. Kann mir vorstellen, dass die das von Rechtswegen her draufschreiben müssen, da Du erst 15 bist, aber ich persönlich glaube, da kräht letztendlich kein Hahn nach....selbst wenn Du da alleine hingehst.

Gruß,
Borg


----------

